# Dougie hack with a 2pc skull?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I was thinking about doing a dougie hack using a 2 pc skull from ACC....since theres the sale going on. Is it possible to do it in a 2pc-er or do you need it to be the standard 3pc bucky skull?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You would have to cut the cranium off of the top of the 2 piece skull. I would say yes it is possible. Even though not on sale Bucky skulls are still cheaper than the CHs2's that are on sale.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Well "if" you cut the top off at least it would "line" up much and look better. I like the 2 piece better myself it seems to be made out of a different resin at least the ones I just go seem that way.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

So, has anyone tried this yet? 

I have a Scary Terry board on the way and I have 4 different styles of skulls at home to choose from. I'm really tempted to try the 2-piece model, but wonder what I'll end up with if I cut it open.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I was curious and got a couple of the 2 piece skulls. Used a 14" bandsaw to cut the crainium. Heres a pic with the back cut off. http://www.randyaz.4hv.org/gallery/d/413-1/P1200028.jpg The skull is just slightly smaller than the buckie skull....


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

That helps a lot. Thanks!

BTW, love the background in that photo!


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

The background in the photo is great! Can you imagine how fast a burgler would run if he broke into the house and saw that stuff.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL...Randy you really are one sick puppie. TOO funny


----------

